# American Flyer and fastrack switches



## hcopter51 (Aug 29, 2018)

Anyone use fastrack with American Flyer? Do they handle fastrack switches or not? Specifically the Diesels.... Thinking of using fastrack and wondering how AF diesels handle switches ! Thanks


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

If you are referring to Gilbert equipment those engines will run well on FasTrack. The diesel trucks and the drivers on steam engines should be in proper gauge. Sometimes pilot wheels, trailing trucks and tender wheels can be out of gauge. Be sure to check them if you encounter any derailing problems.


----------



## hcopter51 (Aug 29, 2018)

AmFlyer said:


> If you are referring to Gilbert equipment those engines will run well on FasTrack. The diesel trucks and the drivers on steam engines should be in proper gauge. Sometimes pilot wheels, trailing trucks and tender wheels can be out of gauge. Be sure to check them if you encounter any derailing problems.


Ok, thought I heard somewhere that AF diesels and some steam will derail in other than Flyer switches! Thanks much !


----------



## hcopter51 (Aug 29, 2018)

P.s: too bad one switch is so expensive ! 😢


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

If the trackwork is good and properly fastened all should run well. I used SHS track and turnouts for years with no issues. The turnouts are very similar with closed frogs.


----------



## hcopter51 (Aug 29, 2018)

AmFlyer said:


> If the trackwork is good and properly fastened all should run well. I used SHS track and turnouts for years with no issues. The turnouts are very similar with closed frogs.


Ok Tom, thanks....I may look into shs also...John


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

The SHS line was purchased by MTH. There are 3 curve radii, flex track, 20"R turnouts and 5", 10" and 15" straights. They also have uncouplers, operating tracks and bumpers. It looks better than FasTrack.
Lionel has 2 radii of track, many more selections of straight track lengths, crossings, adapter track for Gilbert track, 20" and 27" radius turnouts. Plus the turnouts talk directly to the Legacy system. It is a lot easier to build interesting layouts with FasTrack than with MTH. Both of these systems are expensive.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Here a two pictures of a layout I built using MTH track. I think the appearance of their sectional track is good.


----------



## hcopter51 (Aug 29, 2018)

Thanks Tom, very nice and well done! I am jealous !


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Making your own turnouts*



hcopter51 said:


> Thanks Tom, very nice and well done! I am jealous !


hcopter51.

Fast track's expensive jigs are one way to make turnouts, but by no means the only way. There are dozens of you tube videos, and posts on this forum about making your own turnouts without jigs. It's not hard, in fact it's fun. I have made most of the turnouts, and all the wyes, crossings and yard throats, on my N-scale layout. As long as you can get rail and ties in S-scale, you can make your own turnouts with, or without, any fast track jigs. The files below show how I make mine, and give some general info on commercial turnouts. My method uses nickle-silver rail soldered to PC board ties. Both are available in large sizes to make S-scale turnouts. You will obviously need more of each to build your much bigger than N, or HO turnouts.

Have fun!

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


View attachment How I scratch build turnouts new(8).pdf


View attachment All AboutTurnouts revised.pdf


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

John, you can build a layout like that easily. It was 5'x8' and took about five 4 hour evenings to build it. The Department 56 Snow village buildings make it quick and easy.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Traction Fan, I have a layout with hand built S gauge high rail turnouts. The rail is spiked to the ties and the points are soldered to the throwbar. The rail used is MTH .138. Fox Valley rail can be used now, it was not available when the layout was built. I am the owner of a set of custom modified FastTrack jigs as a result. The S scale jigs do not accept .138 rail, that is the reason the jigs had to be custom modified. 
Today Fox Valley now sells high rail S gauge #5 turnouts using .138 rail. No one sells #6 or #8 except as scale with code 100 rail.
Making the 45 turnouts "turned out" to be a big undertaking. I see you are in Sd, If you ever want to make the hour drive to Laguna Niguel I would be happy to show you the layout.


----------



## Chuck7612 (Jul 2, 2017)

"Fast track's expensive jigs are one way to make turnouts, but by no means the only way. There are dozens of you tube videos, and posts on this forum about making your own"

BTW - the company Fast Tracks and their jigs and supplies for building turnouts are unrelated to the subject of this thread which is Lionel American Flyer FasTrack switches.


----------

